# Chocolate dessert



## camrodri (Apr 8, 2009)

One of my weaknesses (I imagine that many of you too) is the chocolate and any kind of preparation you can do with it. To conquer, to reward or just to sweeten a good time, this chocolate dessert you'll love.
 
You need: 
 
6 cups milk 
4 tablets or sugar-sweet chocolate 
11 / 2 cups sugar 
6 envelopes unflavored gelatin 
5 eggs 
1 teaspoon vanilla essence 
500 ml cream 
 
 
Fire place milk, chocolate and sugar until it boils, lower the heat and let it rest. Add the beaten egg yolks and set on fire again until it thickens slightly. 
 
Remove from heat and add dissolved gelatin, the cream and vanilla. Leave in the refrigerator until thickens, when you remove from the refrigerator, garnish with English cream or meringue made with egg whites beaten.


----------

